# Fantasy Sale



## Rhysb (May 3, 2011)

I have two small armies of Tomb Kings and Dwarves for sale. The Tomb Kings are mostly painted and in good shape but I'll let you see that for yourself. The Dwarves I believe are largely the Battle for Skull Pass variety (I know next to nothing about them or Fantasy in general really) and are largely unpainted; also I don't really know what the Dwarf units are, I believe that they're Warriors, Miners(they have pick axes so pretty obvious even for me) and some Dwarves with guns. There are also some cannons of sorts and a Anvil of Doom (I think that is the one) but no guy with it. Also comes with their codex.

I'm looking for roughly £70 with the Dwarves, you save around £100 if you bought Retail!


I have an ebay account so if you need to know if I'm legit can check it out here http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/siruxrhys

Thanks


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Have you got any photos rhys?


----------



## Rhysb (May 3, 2011)

Give me till Wednesday at the very latest, I'll post them up by then. Thanks.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Let me know if you will sell the screaming skull catapult Separate.


----------



## Rhysb (May 3, 2011)

What are you offering for it?


----------

